# EM im Teich



## Barbara (31. Aug. 2007)

Hallo Zusammen,

da dieses Thema jetzt schon ein paar mal angesprochen wurde, möchte ich einen neuen Thread eröffnen. Falls ich im falschen Gebiet poste, bitte verschieben.
Ich benutze seit 3 Jahren erfolgreich Effektive Mikroorganismen (EM) in meinem Garten. Da der Boden hier teilweise sehr dicht ist und das Wasser nach starkem Regen nicht gut versickert, habe ich Probleme mit Fäulnisbakterien gehabt. Als dann eine wunderschöne große Kolkwitzie an der Fusarium-Welke einzugehen drohte, habe ich das erste mal im Internet etwas über EM erfahren. Mir ist es dann tatsächlich gelungen, die Kolkwitzie zu retten - sie ist aus dem alten Holz wieder ausgetrieben. Seitdem behandel ich alle meine Pflanzen 2 mal im Jahr mit EM und ich habe seitdem nie mehr Probleme mit Fäulnisbakterien gehabt.
Jetzt habe ich von Buratino erfahren, dass er EM erfolgreich in seinen Teichen anwendet.
In meinem Schwimmteich haben sich Fische angesiedelt und total vermehrt. Seit ca. 2 Monaten ist das Wasser mega trüb und abends bildet sich eine Kahmhaut.
Vor einer Woche habe ich EM im Wasser verteilt und jetzt bin ich gespannt, was passiert. Bisher hat sich noch keine Besserung eingestellt, aber da muss man wohl geduldig sein.
Die Fische würde ich eigentlich auch ganz gerne los werden. Beim Fangen mit einer __ Senke bin ich kläglich gescheitert  - mein Zoohändler hätte mir welche abgenommen. Jetzt will er mir einen __ Hecht besorgen.
Hat noch jemand Erfahrungen mit EM gemacht? Freue mich über alle Informationen diesbezüglich.

Viele Grüße aus Oberbayern
Barbara


----------



## Elfriede (31. Aug. 2007)

*AW: EM im Teich*

Hallo Barbara,

nach Deinem heutigen Beitrag zu schließen, hat sich das Problem mit der Kahmhaut also noch nicht erledigt.

Ich warte schon gespannt auf die Reaktion Deines Teiches nach der Impfung mit EM. Dazu möchte ich gerne wissen, ob Du Dich an die Empfehlung  von Prof. Higa -1 Liter EMa auf 10.000 Liter  Wasser- gehalten hast, so wie es auch Buratino beschrieben hat. Vielleicht kommen ja doch einige Erfahrungsberichte von EM-Anwendern, damit man sich ein besseres Bild von dieser Technologie machen kann.

Mit lieben Grüßen 
Elfriede


----------



## Barbara (1. Sep. 2007)

*AW: EM im Teich*

Hallo Elfriede,

leider bildet sich immer noch eine Kahmhaut, aber nur wenn es sehr warm ist und die Sonne scheint (momentan haben wir Regen bei 14 Grad  )
Ich habe mich an die Empfehlung 1 Liter EM-A auf 10 000L Liter Wasser gehalten. Jetzt warte ich mal 14 Tage - 3 Wochen ab und falls keine Besserung eintritt, werde ich noch einmal die gleiche Menge verwenden. 

Viele Grüße
Barbara


----------



## Buratino (1. Sep. 2007)

*AW: EM im Teich*

Hallo Barbara,
sag mal hat sich die Farbe deines Wassers schon verändert, wenn die 
Bakties langsam in hochform kommen wird das Wasser leicht bräunlich.
Bei mir hat es nach ca. 1 1/2 Wochen angefangen. Ich denke das bei den z.Z.
niedriegen Temperaturen etwas mehr Zeit vergehen wird. Werde heute Nachmittag mal ein Glas Wasser als Bild nachreichen.

Gruß Andreas : oki


----------



## Barbara (1. Sep. 2007)

*AW: EM im Teich*

Hallo Andreas,
bei mir war das Wasser die ganze Zeit schon ziemlich bräunlich trüb. Ein paar Stunden nachdem ich EM in den Teich getan habe, hatte ich das Gefühl, dass das Wasser noch brauner wird.
Jetzt ist es wieder grünlich/bräunlich trüb.

Viele Grüße
Barbara


----------



## Buratino (1. Sep. 2007)

*AW: EM im Teich*

Hallo Barbara, 
anbei die versprochenen Bilder, leider ist die Braunfärbung kaum 
zusehen. Eventuell ist es besser an den Fischen zu sehen. Im Orginal sind sie schön weiß, ohne gelbtatsch. Wenn bei dir die Braunfärbung wieder in das Grüne übergegangen ist, denke ich das die Menge nicht ausreichend war.
Habe auch schon von einigen Versuchen gehört bei denen die Herstellung von EM- A nicht so erfolgreich verlaufen ist (Zeiteinhaltung, Temperatur, Abdichtung usw.). Auch bei der Herstellung von EM- A ist Sorgfalt und Geduld
gefragt. Übrigens mußte ich bei mir auch kräftig nachdosieren.
Allerdings denke ich bei 30 Koi`s und reichlich Fütterung fallen große Mengen,
die zu verarbeiten sind, an. An deiner Stelle würde ich nochmal nachdosieren.
Und dann ... Geduld....Geduld  : . Habe heute meinen Fertigfermentierer erhalten und werde nach meinem Urlaub mein eigenes EM- A herstellen.
Ist ja irgendwo auch alles eine Kostenfrage und einige meiner Teich und Gartennachbarn haben sich schon als Abnehmer angemeldet. Werde dann
weiter über den Verlauf berichten.

Noch einen schönen Abend wünscht Andreas


----------



## Elfriede (2. Sep. 2007)

*AW: EM im Teich*

Hallo Barbara, hallo Andreas,

da Ihr beide schon mehr Erfahrung mit den Mikroorganismen habt, hätte ich eine Menge Fragen dazu. Allerdings nicht jetzt, denn hier  ist es heute, selbst noch jetzt in der Nacht,  viel zu heiss um Fragen sinnverständig formulieren zu können.

Andreas, bei mir hat die EMa - Herstellung  bisher immer gut geklappt, mit Ph-Werten zwischen 3,4 und 3,6, in einem selbstgefertigten Fermentierer. Mit der vorgeschriebenen Menge an Zuckerrohrmelasse ist die EMa in 7 Tagen fertig, bei einer Reduzierung der Melasse um 20% dauert es 8-9 Tage.

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## Elfriede (2. Sep. 2007)

*AW: EM im Teich*

Hallo Andreas, 

da Du bisher scheinbar der einzige, erfolgreiche EM-Anwender hier im Forum bist, habe ich mir noch einmal Deine Einträge und Fotos sowie Dein Profil genauer angeschaut. Du bist technisch sehr gut ausgerüstet. Trifft das auch auf die Teiche Deiner Freunde zu, die ebenfalls mit EM-Technologie arbeiten?Interessant für mich wäre eine Antwort auf die Frage, ob Du einen Anwender kennst, der in einen völlig technikfreien Teich mit Fischen, so wie meiner, EM erfolgreich einsetzt. Weiters mache ich mir Gedanken darüber wie es mit den EM ausschaut, wenn im Teich kein Bodensubstrat und kein Filter vorhanden ist, also die üblichen  Aufwuchsflächen fehlen.

@ Barbara,

wie schaut es in Deinem Teich zur Zeit aus, hat sich die Farbe des Wassers weiter verändert? Wie schaut es seit dem EM-Einsatz mit dem Ph-Wert aus und reagieren die Fische in irgendeiner erkennbaren Form darauf? 

Mit lieben Grüßen
Elfriede


----------



## Buratino (3. Sep. 2007)

*AW: EM im Teich*

Hallo Elfriede,
sind ja gleich eine menge Fragen, werd mal versuchen alle zu beantworten.
Also z.Z. haben wir in vier Teichen mit div. Technik und z.T. großem Koibestand EM- Plus eingesetzt. Bei drei Teichen hat die übliche Menge von 1l auf 10.000l Teichwasser ausgereicht. Der Ph- Wert ist im Schnitt um 0,3- 0,6 runtergegangen. Bei mir liegt er im Moment bei 6,8. Ein Teich (ca. 5000l)
ist ohne Filterung und Lüftung mit einem Besatz von 10 Goldies, hier wurde ein halber Liter EM- A eingebracht. Nach ca. 14 Tagen verschwanden die Schwebealgen und das Wasser wurde klarer, nach einer weiteren Woche
lösten sich Schlammablagerungen vom Boden die dann abgekeschert wurden.
In unserem größten Teich 110m³ hat das Mischungsverhältnis wahrscheinlich nicht ausgereicht, bei der Ursachenforschung sind wir auf einige Probleme 
gestoßen. :crazy: 
Der Teich ist in einer sehr stark gebogenen Nierenform umgebaut worden und
in einem Teil ist kaum eine Wasserzirkulation gegeben. Der vorher vorhandene Pflanzenfilter wurde für den größeren Teich geopfert und es wird nur noch über einen reinen Schwerkraftfilter gereingt. Den aber wahrscheinlich größten
Anteil haben die 50 darin schwimmenden Kois mit bis zu 85 cm Länge und sehr guter Fütterung.  
Wenn ich aus dem Urlaub komme werde ich nochmal ein Mischung EM- A
herstellen und ca. 20l einbringen. Kurzfristig wird ein zusätzlicher Einlauf
angebaut um die Wasserzikulation sicherzustellen. Für das nächste Jahr ist
dann wieder der Bau eines Pflanzenfilters geplant. Man sollte doch an guten und bewähten Erfahrungen festhalten. 
Meine Fische fühlen sich in der Bakterienbrühe sauwohl, habe auch schon mehrfach das Futter ca. 10min. vor der Fütterung mit EM- A eingesprüht.
Sie fressen dann als ob sie 100 Jahre nichts bekommen hätten. Die Bakterien sollen zusätzlich im Darm für größere Vitalität und Stärkung sorgen!!??
Bei einigen Fischen ist eine verstärkte Farbveränderung aufgetreten, z.B.
bei einem Doitsu Shiro Utsuri der bei mir fast die ganze schwarze Farbe verloren hatte, kommen jetzt kräftige gelbe Flecken dazu. Wenn das Schwarze noch ganz verschwindet wirds ein Hariwake. Ob das aber auf
die veränderten Bedingungen im Teich zurückzuführen ist, ist fraglich.

Gruß Andreas


----------



## Annett (3. Sep. 2007)

*AW: EM im Teich*

Hallo zusammen,

ich weiß gar nicht, ob ihr den Link schon wo anders genannt hattet... 
http://www.effektive-mikroorganismen.eu/index.php? (Ordentlich Popup's gibts gleich noch oben drauf.  )

Es dürften ein paar Infos drin stecken. Nur wer kann einschätzen, was wirklich wahr ist und in welchem Zusammenhang Ursache (EM) und Wirkung tatsächlich stehen/standen. :?
Ich kanns nicht....

Wenn ich dann allerdings sowas lese 





> Die Zugabe von EM oder EM-X Keramik in Baustoffen und Farben kann schädliche Strahlungen umwandeln, giftige Dämpfe binden, oder gar die Statik von Gebäuden verbessern


 dann lehn ich mich schon eher wieder amüsiert zurück.... 

Wie ich schon wo anders schrieb, bei meinem Pferd hats nicht wirklich funktioniert. Woran es lag - keine Ahnung!
Auf die Idee, es in den Teich oder Garten zu kippen, bin ich damals (leider?) nicht gekommen.


----------



## Buratino (3. Sep. 2007)

*AW: EM im Teich*

Hallo Annett, 
bin sonst eigentlich auch eher vorsichtig, aber nachdem ich eimerweise
Chemie    in meinen Teich gekippt habe um endlichmal wieder meine Fische zu sehen, habe ich ganz einfach nach Alternativen gesucht. 
Die Chemie hat nur kurze Zeit gewirkt, das Problem holte mich wieder ein
und meine Brieftasche war um einige Euronen leichter. EM war dann ein neuer Versuch von einigen Teichfreunden in der Nachbarschaft um unserem Hobby
wieder etwas mehr Freude abzugewinnen. Bei uns hat es geholfen, die Brenner sind aus und wir können unsere Fische wieder sehen.

Gruß Andreas


----------



## Elfriede (4. Sep. 2007)

*AW: EM im Teich*

Hallo Andreas,

vielen Dank für Deine ausführliche Antwort, sie war für mich sehr aufschlussreich und ich bin natürlich auch neugierig, wie es mit dem großen Teich nach Deinem  Urlaub weitergeht,- ich hoffe, Du berichtest darüber.

Zur Zeit beschäftige ich mich hauptsächlich mit der EM- Anwendung auf meinem Grundstück. Mein Mann ist gestern hier angekommen und hat mir ausreichend EM und Zuckerrohrmelasse mitgebracht, ich könnte also auch genügend EMa  fü meinen  Teich fermentieren. Meine bisherigen Versuche waren ja eher zögerlich und halbherzig erfolgt, mit EMa- Restmengen aus der Bodenbehandlung des Gartens. Wenn überhaupt, dann möchte ich mich bei einem neuerlichen Versuch  an den allgemeinen  Empfehlungen der einschlägigen Literatur bzw. an Deinen Erfahrungen mit den vier behandelten Teichen orientieren.

@Annett,

ich kann Deine Skepsis nach dem aufgezeigten Link gut verstehen. Meine Skepsis hält sich in Grenzen, was die Fähigkeiten der Mikroorganismen betrifft, aber mir gefällt einfach das Drumherum nicht. Dass Du die EM, nach dem Misserfolg bei Deinem Pferd nicht in den Teich geschüttet hast finde ich wirklich schade, denn Dein Teich bietet alles, was diese kleinen Helferchen lieben und effizient bearbeiten könnten. Wie auch immer, ich jedenfalls will  alles, was mich interessiert und keinen Schaden anrichten kann, auch selbst ausprobieren, denn ich will dann mit Fug und Recht sagen können, es war gut, oder aber es war ein Sch....

Mit lieben Grüßen
Elfriede


----------



## Buratino (4. Sep. 2007)

*AW: EM im Teich*

Hallo Elfriede,
eine Frage habe ich ja doch vergessen (Aufwuchsflächen).
In keinem unserer Teiche ist ein Bodensupstrat eingebracht, alle verfügen über
Bodenabläufe wo das Grobe abgesaugt wird und dem Filter zugeführt wird.
Bei Haltung von vielen und großen Kois eine gute Variante. In dem kleinen 
Goldfischteich (kein Filter, kein Substrat) hat sich nach dem Zurückgehen der Fadenalgen eine feine grau/ grüne Rasenaberfläche gebildet (hoffe das sich darin die Bakties angesiedelt haben) und auf dem Teichboden eine ca. 2cm starke Mulmschicht, die auch nicht weiter anwächst. Ich denke mal das hier die kleinen Helfer ihre Arbeit verrichten !!??

Gruß Andreas


----------



## mein-garten-online (4. Sep. 2007)

*AW: EM im Teich*

Hallo @ all,
ein bekannter Gärtner schwört auf das EM (der trinkt es sogar  )und meinte er baut nur Teiche ohne Filter und Pumpe. Die sollen auch eine super Wasserquali haben, nur Pfanzen und EM. 
Ich hab das EM darauf hin auch in meinen neuen Teich geschüttet (ca. 1 Woche nach dem Füllen) mit einer Gießkanne mit Teichwasser gut verdünnt und mit einem Regneraufsatz übers Wasser. Insgesamt einen halben Liter auf meine 4000 Liter Teichwasser.
Da ich mich dann doch entschlossen habe Fische einzusetzen und seitdem eine Pumpe mit Filter und UVC im Einsatz habe kann ich nicht sagen ob es wirkt. Aber was mir aufgefallen ist, ich mußte bisher meinen 5.1 noch nicht sauber machen (nicht dass ich beschwere  ) und der läuft jetzt doch schon so 8 Wochen. Kann Einbildung sein :crazy: , aber denke, dass das vielleicht mit dem EM zusammen hängt???  
Weiß eigentlich jemand wie oft man es neu einkippen soll?
Was habt ihr bezahlt? (Ich 5 €uronen/0,5l)


----------



## Buratino (4. Sep. 2007)

*AW: EM im Teich*

Hallo Arno,
mit dem fast gleichzeitigen anwenden von EM und UVC kämpfen zwei Sachen gegeneinander. Mit den Bakterien soll ein Gleichgewicht hergestellt werden um
die vorhandenen bzw. anfallenden Schadstoffe abzubauen. Mit deiner UVC
tötest du gerade diese Bakterien ab. Wer bei dir den Kampf gewonnen hat ?! : Hatte bei mir auch jahrelang einen 55W Brenner im Betrieb, bis ich
den Teich nicht mehr im Griff hatte und nach anderen verträglicheren Lösungen gesucht habe.   Nachdosierung erfolgt wenn du merkst das die 
Schwebealgen, Fadenalgen zunehmen oder/ und deine Wasserwerte sich verändern. Über die Kosten von EM1 + Melasse bzw. EM- A schicke ich dir eine PN !!

Gruß Andreas


----------



## Elfriede (4. Sep. 2007)

*AW: EM im Teich*

Hallo Andreas,

dass es in den vier  beschriebenen Teichen kein Bodensubstrat gibt, ist für mich sehr interessant, denn ich sah darin bisher immer ein großes Problem für den Einsatz von Mikroorganismen. Der kleine, technikfreie Golfischteich interessiert mich auch sehr. Mein Teich ist zwar mit 70-80 m³ um ein Vielfaches größer, aber eben auch ohne Substrat und ohne Filterausstattung. Mein Fischbestand (Schleierschwänze) ist für mein Teichvolumen sehr gering und meine  Fische leben als Selbstversorger. Es gibt in meinem Teich nur eine Schwerkraftleitung aus dem Teich in eine Pumpenkammer, in der eine kleine Pumpe zur Versorgung der höher liegenden Außenbecken untergebracht ist, aus welchen das Wasser mittels Schwerkraft wieder in den Teich zurückfließt. Die Wasserumwälzung ist äußerst gering und langsam. Mein Teich ist 10 Jahre alt, Chemie habe ich noch nie eingesetzt, der Ph ist zwar in der Regel mit 8,3 bis 8,5 etwas hoch, die anderen von mir messbaren Parameter sind aber konstant gut. Erstmals gut ist auch das Pflanzenwachstum, seit meinem zaghaften Versuch mit EMa, es ist nicht mehr nötig die Pflanzen  zu düngen, obwohl  mein Wasser immer sehr  arm an Nährstoffen war. Mulm und Schlamm gibt es in meinem Teich wenig, das Wasser ist abwechselnd klar und trüb. 2006 war der Teich durchgehend klar. Seit meinem ersten EM-Versuch (im Mai dieses Jahres) ist er getrübt, was aber auch andere Ursachen haben kann, wie beispielsweise die ungewöhnlich hohen Temperaturen dieses Sommers hier in Griechenland, oder auch das Wasser, das ich hier mehr oder minder ungeprüft kaufen muss, das heisst, ich muss nehmen, was ich eben bekommen kann. Übrigens stellt die Wassertrübung  für mich kein echtes Problem dar, denn eine Sichttiefe von 60 cm habe ich fast immer.

In einer Woche wird meine frische EMa fermentiert sein. Mein Interesse, sie im Teich einzusetzen, hat sich inzwischen verstärkt. Was denkst Du, wieviel EMa sollte ich nach meiner Teichbeschreibung  einsetzen? Soll ich die Menge aus den Angaben für Deinen kleinen Goldfischteich ohne Filter hochrechnen, oder weniger verwenden und gegebenenfalls nachdosieren? Für einen Rat in dieser Sache wäre ich sehr dankbar.

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## Buratino (4. Sep. 2007)

*AW: EM im Teich*

Hallo Elfriede,
wieviel EM hast du angesetzt ?!
Da dein Teich ja nicht allzu stark belastet ist würde ich bei 70- 80m³
erstmal mit 5l anfangen. Sollte sich nach einer Woche keine Veränderung bemerkbar machen kannst du ja nochmal 5l nachgeben. Eine Überdosierung ist ja nicht möglich, da sich die Bakties den vorhandenen Nährstoffen anpassen. Wäre nur schade wenn unnötig viele kleine Helfer auf der Strecke
bleiben, lieber an das richtige Maß herantasten. Ich denke mal das du mit deinem Klima und der erhöhten Temperatur ein Sonderfall bist.  
Wünsche dir auf jeden Fall viel Erfolg. 

Gruß Andreas


----------



## Elfriede (5. Sep. 2007)

*AW: EM im Teich*

Hallo Andreas,

vielen Dank für Deine Empfehlung, 5 Liter erscheint mir eine passende Einstiegsdosis zu sein. Ich kann gleichzeitig 2x5 Liter EMa in meiner Fermentier-Vorrichtung herstellen, aber meistens mache ich nur 5 Liter, weil es mir auch um eine möglichst frische Verwendung der EM geht, denn gibt es hier keine kühle Lagerungsmöglichkeit für die EMa, da  man sie ja  nicht im Kühlschrank unterbringen darf. 

In den EM- Journalen wird immer wieder von erfolgreichen Projekten in weit wärmeren Ländern als Griechenland berichtet, aber ich habe noch keine Information darüber gefunden, wie EMa dort  ohne Kühlschrank gelagert wird. Es ist leider so, dass für besondere Klimaverhältnisse, wie sie hier auf Paros gegeben sind, so gut wie keine nachvollziehbaren Beispiele dokumentiert sind, weder für Teichanlagen noch für Bodensanierungen, weshalb ich viele Dinge einfach ausprobieren muss, um wenigstens aus meinen eigenen Erfahrungen und Fehlern zu lernen.

Eine Frage habe ich noch: Sollen die 5 Liter EMa auf einmal in den Teich eigebracht werden oder verteilt auf mehrere Tage? 

Mit Dank für Deine Mühe und lieben Grüßen
Elfriede


----------



## Buratino (6. Sep. 2007)

*AW: EM im Teich*

Halle Elfriede,
die Bakties zu je 1L in in eine Gießkanne, dann mit deinem Teichwasser auffüllen und auf der Wasseroberfläsche verteilen. Kannst deine 5l ruhig
hinterander einbringen. Habe bei mir 8l langsam in den Bachlauf gegeben
und so im Wasser verteilt. 

Gruß Andreas


----------



## Elfriede (11. Sep. 2007)

*AW: EM im Teich*

Hallo Barbara,

wie schaut Dein Teich aus, hat es inzwischen Veränderungen gegeben oder musstest Du EMa nachdosieren? 

Mit lieben Grüßen 
Elfriede


----------



## Badener (11. Sep. 2007)

*AW: EM im Teich*

Hallo Andreas,

kann ich von Dir EM kaufen ?
Was kostet das ?
Wieviel bräuchte ich für meinen Teich ?

Habe einen Naturteich mit Bodensubstrat (20.000 Liter), Tonnenfilter mit 1200 Liter. Als Besatz habe ich 6 Koi ( 15-20 cm ) und 5 Goldorfen ( 15-20 cm ).
UVC hab ich nicht und will ich nicht 
Den Teich hab ich jetzt seit Juni. Nach 4 Wochen hatte ich eine super Algenblüte mit einer Sichtweite von max. 20 cm. Diese hat ca. 1 Monat gedauert und ab dann klares Wasser bis zum Grund ( 1,70 m ).
Also im Moment alles bestens, aber Bakies können nie schaden. Wer weiß,
wenn die Koi größer sind wie dann mein Wasser ohne UVC aussieht!!

Gruß aus dem Schwarzwald
Micha


----------



## Buratino (17. Sep. 2007)

*AW: EM im Teich*

Hallo Micha,
muß mich erstmal entschuldigen das ich so spät antworte.
Habe mal ein paar Tage neue Energie beim Schnorcheln im 
"Roten Meer" getankt.   Nun zu deinen Fragen, für den Anfang
würde ich 2l pro 10000l einbringen, also für deinen Teich 4l.
Da die Wassertemperaturen z.Z. nur noch bei ca. 14 - 16 Grad
liegen ist eine größere Menge von Vorteil, da die Bakties bei den 
Temperaturen auch langsamer arbeiten. So kann sich im Teich noch  
vor dem Winter ein besseres Verhältnis einstellen und die Mulmschicht am Boden aufgearbeitet werden. Damit hast du für das nächste Frühjahr schon eine gute Voraussetzung geschaffen, das deine Bakties den Teich im 
Gleichgewicht halten können. Wenn du merkst das sich das Wasser wieder
verändert mußt du nachdosieren. Hängt natürlich von deinen Gegebenheiten 
ab (Regen, Blätter, Blütenstaub,Sonneneinstrahlung, Futtermengen, Futterqualität usw.). Zu den anderen Fragen schicke ich dir eine PN.

Gruß Andreas


----------



## Buratino (29. Sep. 2007)

*AW: EM im Teich*

Hallo Elfriede,
bin wohlbehalten aus meinem Urlaub zurück, glaube ich bin sogar über deinem zu Hause hinweggebraust. Wie sieht es in deinem Teich aus. Was macht dein Einsatz von EM in deinem Teich. Laß mal ein paar Bilder sprechen.


Gruß Andreas


----------



## Elfriede (9. Okt. 2007)

*AW: EM im Teich*

Hallo Andreas,

seit 23.September bis heute war ich leider ohne Internetanschluss, deshalb meine späte Reaktion auf Deine Frage nach meinem Teich.

Viel habe ich auch nicht zu berichten, denn mein Teich hat sich nach einer  5 Liter EMa Zuführung nicht verändert, es gab weder einen Algenrasen noch aufschwimmendes Material vom Boden und die  Wassertrübung blieb auch unverändert. Ganz sicher werde ich einen neuen Versuch mit EMa starten, sobald ich ein weit größeres Problem bewältigt habe,-mein Teich verliert nämlich Wasser. Den kleinen Teich und ein weiteres Außenbecken musste ich für Reparaturarbeiten vollkommen ausräumen und trocken legen. Bis die zwei Becken wieder neu eingerichtet sind will ich keine EMa  nachdosieren, sondern damit warten bis das gesamte System wieder klaglos läuft.

Mit lieben Grüßen
Elfriede


----------



## karsten. (9. Okt. 2007)

*AW: EM im Teich*

Hallo

das bestärkt mich in meiner Überzeugung , dass bei den soggenannten EM

Marketing

mit Esotherik , Halbwissenschaft , Japanverliebtheit getrieben wird.

wenn ich Vetriebsseiten und das "Hintergrundwissen" lese 
drängen sich mir solche Fragen auf : 

Warum springen die Großkonzerne nicht auf den Zug ?
Die EM könnten doch die Welt verändern

Warum werden EM wie Tuperware , vorwerk , Versicherungen oder Abo´s vertrieben



ich finde in Mitteleuropa ist es relativ leicht ordentliche Gartenteiche
zu laufen zu bringen . 

Einfach mit den "anerkannten Regeln der Technik"

mfG


----------



## Buratino (9. Okt. 2007)

*AW: EM im Teich*

Hallo Karsten, 
kann ja deine Einwände verstehen. UVC für den Teich ist nicht gut, Chemie
hilft max 14 Tage und verschlingt 100 `te von Euronen bei 70m³. Nachdem ich wochenlang 3- 4m lange Fadenalgen geerntet habe und meine Nachbarn mich schon gefragt haben ob ich jetzt eine Algenzucht habe  , habe ich 
einfach nach einer neuen Lösung gesucht. Bis dato kannte ich allerdings diese Forum noch nicht  . Allerdings kann ich nur sagen das ich in meinem und in den Teichen meiner Teichfreude damit gute Resultate erzielt habe. Warum eine sonst so geldgierige Maschenerie nicht anspringt kann ich dir auch nicht sagen, vielleicht kann man ja mit UVC`s, Technik und Chemie viel mehr Geld verdienen.  Zumal wir in dem Forum ja schon viele Beispiele von damit
geschaffenen Abhängigkeiten lesen konnten. Erstmal ein paar Fische verkaufen, dann ist natürlich der Teich zu klein und wenn dann die Fische
größer werden muß ein Filter sein. Die Kette und die Folgen kennen wir ja Alle.

Gruß Andreas


----------



## karsten. (9. Okt. 2007)

*AW: EM im Teich*

Hallo Andreas

schön ,dass Du meine "Provokation" nicht in den "falschen" Hals bekommen hast   


wichtig war mir zu sagen ,dass mit "Mittelchen" keine Denk und Baufehler an Gartenteichen zu beheben sind .

Das geht nicht gegen Elfriede !
Ihr Teich auf einer Felseninsel in der Ägäis ist nicht vergleichbar mit "Unseren"

und 


ich propagiere als Alternative weder UVC noch "Chemie"

ich hab nicht mal´n richtigen Filter  

ein Teich , so klar wie man es wünscht , ist die Summe von ganz vielen Komponenten die alle im Zusammenhang stehen .

davon einen Teil erkannt   und umgesetzt   ist die "halbe Miete"


mfG


----------



## Buratino (9. Okt. 2007)

*AW: EM im Teich*

Hallo Karsten,
sehe ich genauso, bei den unterschiedlichen Voraussetzungen in unseren Teichen ist es halt manchmal schwer das richtge Rezept zu finden .
Wenn du dann noch jede menge Fische in deinem Teich hast und die auch noch ordentlich fütterst (meistens zu viel) sind die Probleme meistens hausgemacht. Ich glaube so ein Teich wird auch nie so richtig fertig, es gibt halt immer was zu verändern bzw. zu verbessern.    Dafür sorgen schon die Anregungen und die Beispiele hier im Forum.  Und ehe du Fehler findest kann man schon graue Haare bekommen oder sogar manchmal verzweifeln. Allerdings glaube ich auch das in den letzten Jahren das Problem mit den Algen irgendwie zugenommen hat oder ich bilde es mir nur ein. Auf jeden Fall war es bei allen meinen Teichfreunden noch nie so arg wie dieses
Jahr .

Gruß Andreas


----------



## Buratino (9. Okt. 2007)

*AW: EM im Teich*

Hallo Elfriede,
hab schon gedacht dir ist was pasiert. Wenns bloß der Internetanschluß ist, ist alles zu verschmerzen, hatte gedacht du bist krank geworden. :? 
Das du mit deinen Teichen z.Z. Sorgen hast, ist wenig erfreulich, hoffe das
du die Sache bald wieder im Griff hast und einen neuen Versuch starten kannst. Meine beiden __ Sterlet sind auch verschwunden  , ob meine drei
Katzen auf der Jagd waren oder sie in meinen Bodenabläufen verschwunden sind  , kann einfach keine Antwort finden. Auf jeden Fall werde ich mir keine Neuen anschaffen, stören nur unnötig die Winterruhe der Koi`s.
War halt beim Kaufen noch nicht schlauer, bin aber trotzdem traurig über den Verlust meiner kleinen Freunde. 

Gruß Andreas


----------



## Elfriede (10. Okt. 2007)

*AW: EM im Teich*

Hallo Andreas, 

zum Glück bin ich ganz gesund, wenn auch ein wenig genervt durch die notwendigen Reparaturarbeiten an den zwei Außenbecken und der Unsicherheit, ob der Wasserverlust damit aufhören wird.

Das Verschwinden Deiner zwei Sterlets ist wirklich recht sonderbar. Die Katzen als Täter kann ich mir bei einem Koiteich mit steilen Wänden allerdings nicht vorstellen.

Der Versuch  mit EM im Teich ist für mich noch nicht abgeschlossen, obwohl ich karstens Skepsis über den Vertrieb der Produkte teile und mich auch das Drumherum stört. Dass die EM bei Dir und  in den Teichen Deiner Freunde gute Arbeit geleistet haben glaube ich gerne, denn  ich habe inzwischen auch von anderen Seiten Erfolgsmeldungen erfahren und selbst kleine Erfolge mit EM-Einsatz im Garten erlebt. Dass sich in meinem Teich keine nennenswerte Reaktion gezeigt hat, sehe ich eher als Bestätigung für meine Vermutung, dass die anhaltende Trübung des Wassers nicht durch Schwebealgen verursacht wird, sondern vielleicht durch die heuer besonders häufigen biogenen Entkalkungen und andere Faktoren. Ich konnte dieses Jahr viele Erfahrungen dazu sammeln und aufzeichnen und daraus ein ziemlich genaues Muster für das Geschehen in meinem  Teich ablesen. Zum Beispiel erfolgte diesen Sommer, nach jeder längeren, windstillen Phase und nachfolgenden, länger anhaltenden starken __ Winden immer eine Kalkausfällung.

Mit lieben Grüßen
Elfriede


----------



## karsten. (4. Feb. 2008)

*AW: EM im Teich*

Hallo

Das Thema will ich noch mal raus kramen 


ich habe gestern vor Sonnenuntergang schon fern gesehen   

das [DLMURL="http://www.iol.uni-bonn.de/indexneu.htm"]Institut für Organischen Landbau der Universität Bonn [/DLMURL]
hat in einem Feldversuch die Wirksamkeit von *E*ffektiven-*M*ikroorganismen wissenschaftlich untersucht .

das Ergebnis war :











 die EM´s schaden zumindest nicht  

http://www.wdr.de/tv/ardheim/sendungen/2008/februar/080203_4.phtml

auch als Video


wer sich wohl damit fühlt ....... hat zumindest EINEN Gewinn ....


das Schlusswort war :



> *IM´s * _inneffektive Mikroorganismen_ hat die Evolution gar nicht hervorgebracht ......



schade ! 
wieder kein Wundermittel      

ich behaupte nun :
die Wirkung auf falsch gebaute oder falsch gedachte Teiche
wird sich auch eher in Grenzen halten ........


mfG


----------



## Elfriede (4. Feb. 2008)

*AW: EM im Teich*

Hallo karsten,

könntest Du nicht öfter schon vor Sonnenuntergang fernsehen und uns mit so interessanten Informationen versorgen? 
Spaß beiseite, karsten,- und danke! 

Nun brauche ich mir nicht mehr den Kopf darüber zu zerbrechen warum die EMs ausgerechnet in meinem Teich keine wirklich nennenswerte Wirkung zeigten. 

Dafür aber habe ich für die EMs einige nicht in den Büchern angepriesene   Verwendungsmöglichkeiten  gefunden, wo sie eine tatsächlich verblüffende Wirkung erzielten. Auch für die Herstellung von Kompost auf Paros werden sie mir weiterhin dienlich sein, denn dafür taugen sie tatsächlich, außerdem ist EMa aus eigener Fermentierung weit billiger als marktgängige Kompostiermittel, die bei großer Hitze im Sommer wenig wirkungsvoll sind, obwohl es sich dabei auch um Bakterien handelt. Vielleicht liegt es an der Zusammensetzung der Bakterienstämme oder auch nur an dem niedrigen pH-Wert der EMa, dass sich die kompostierten Pflanzenabfälle schneller und effektiver aufschließen lassen. Wie auch immer, ich bin um einige Erfahrungen reicher geworden.

Nochmals Dank und liebe Grüße
Elfriede


----------



## rut49 (5. Feb. 2008)

*AW: EM im Teich*

Hallo, Karsten,

Am So. im TV (Heim u. Garten) sind sie zu dem gleichen Ergebnis gekommen.
Getestet wurde EM auf einem riesigen Gemüsefeld. Ob nun mit oder ohne EM, -keine nachweisbaren Unterschiede!

mit freundl. Grüßen aus dem Lipperland
Regina


----------

